# Pics of My 150



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is pics of my 150gal and a couple of my fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice cat!! How big is it? looks like hes still just a baby :-D


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

what kind of sunfish is that? is it a bluegill? 
looks great.


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

The redtail is about 9" but he eats everything you give him and Scuba Kid that is not a sun fish it is a Brime my son caught the fish and he wanted to keep it so I could not say no and the other pic is a pignose puffer


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

i think you mean brim, and they are the same thing as a bluegill.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I love the Puffer.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Aint the think in your last pic supposed to grow about 6 ft :O


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah, red tail cats get about 5 feet.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll watch your pignose with those redhook metynnis if I was you, the shining scales on them could set your puffer off to make a predadory attack causing devistating effects.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

your giant red-finned gourami has sized up since the last picture of him that you posted, he looks great


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

lol kiss your other fish goodbye as the redtail grows


----------

